# Idiom Game



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

There's a similar game we play in gatherings with Bengali idioms, 'bagdhara'. I thought it would be fun to try here!
So the rules are, I say an idiom/expression and it's meaning, and the next person says one starting with the last letter of the previous one and so on. 
You can say an idiom of any language as long as you translate it and say what it means. Everyone can post as many times as they want . I know mostly Bengali ones so I'll probably give most of those 😉
I'll start with; 
'Dudher machi'- (flies around milk) :means people/a person who is only around in your good times 
So the next one has to start with 'i' 
Good luck!


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

I know the early bird gets the worm, but the early worm gets eaten! Means being the first isn’t always best. It all depends on perspective.


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

JML Farms said:


> The early bird gets the worm, but the early worm gets eaten! Means being the first isn’t always best. It all depends on perspective.


Nice expression! But it had to start with 'i' remember ..game rules😉 ...


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

My bad.... I should have read the post better....let me see if I can edit it


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

JML Farms said:


> I know the early bird gets the worm, but the early worm gets eaten! Means being the first isn’t always best. It all depends on perspective.


I think it could count because you started it with “I know...”


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> I think it could count because you started it with “I know...”


Yep..it counts now. Now anyone have any that start with 'n'?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Never look a gift horse in the mouth. Means be grateful for what you have...


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Hit the ground running. 
(Meaning: start a task or job with a lot of momentum and enthusiasm and basically at full speed).


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Guter Rat ist teuer. (German. Translation: Good advice is expensive). Meaning: I don’t know the answer.


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

Raining cats and dogs(raining very hard)


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Stitch in time saves 9....


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Tanya said:


> Stitch in time saves 9....


Meaning?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh sorry.... if you fix it now later you wont have to fix the whole problem....


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

Since nine ends with 'e' ...
'eider chand' (the moon of Eid)- meaning a very precious or desirable thing


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Dont put off for tomorrow what you can do today. In other words dont procrastinate


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

y- You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink. Meaning you can tell a person the right thing to do, but you cant make them do it.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Keep the wolf from the door. 
(Meaning: have enough money/resources so you’re not starving or poverty stricken)


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Reinvent the wheel (used as, Don't try to reinvent the wheel. Meaning: don't do something the hard way when what you are doing is working.)


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Liebe geht durch den Magen. (German. Translation Love/the way to a person’s heart is through the stomach). Meaning: If the other person loves your cooking, you have got good chances...
Or maybe it means when you are on love, you sometimes can’t eat.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Never tease the snake. Meaning that if you are in a dangerous situation rather walk away than take the chance.....


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

Elephant in the room; an obvious fact or problem that everyone seems to purposefully ignore


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

M - Monkey see, monkey do. Others will blindly copy what they see one doing.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Once bitten, twice shy. 
(Meaning: hurt by something once and reluctant or scared to try again)


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

You are what you eat. (I belive this phrase was coined by goats. Cookie, Timothy, Cupcake, Clover...)
Meaning: To be healthy you need to eat well.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

First time a victom second time a volunteer


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Tanya said:


> First time a victom second time a volunteer


I think you were supposed to start with a T.
Good saying though.


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

T- 'takar gorom dekhano'- showing the heat(power) of your money: meaning to show off your power and influence brought by wealth


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Old ways are always best. Meaning that if its been done before dont try something else.


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

T again 🙂
'tal patar shepai' - the thin part of a palm leaf 
Meaning someone who is extremely thin


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

If you want peace, prepare for war. 

(Meaning if you’re prepared to fight, have good defenses, and are strong, you’re less likely to be attacked)


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

Rakter taan- the pull of blood 
Used to describe the bond between blood relatives


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

n- needle in a haystack
meaning something difficult to find


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

K Keep your nose clean... meaning stay out of trouble


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

Nari ultano- stomach turning ( said when something is extremely shocking/ terrible or grotesque)


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Off the cuff 
(Completely spontaneous, unprepared, not thought about first)


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Fly off the handle. (Losing your temper).


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Eat crow
(admitting you’ve been proven wrong after taking a really strong stance on something)


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Was ich nicht weiß macht mich nicht heiss.
What I don’t know doesn’t make me hot.
Meaning, sometimes it is better not to know what’s going on, because it would only upset a person.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

S - Straight from the horse's mouth 
Meaning: Hearing something directly from the source rather than second hand


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

H - Haste makes waste. Meaning it takes less time to be diligent with a task than doing a task hurriedly and/or sloppy and making corrections later.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

E- easier to see a germ across the ocean than the elephant on your eyelid. Indonesian saying meaning that it's easier to see other people's mistakes, no matter how small, than your own, even when they are very large.


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

Damned if you do, damned if you don't. Meaning no matter what you do there isn't going to be a good outcome.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The fly on the top becomes the fly on the bottom. Meaning that everyone has highs and lows, good times and bad, on the wheel of life.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Milking a stone for blood. Meaning trying to force a situation.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Drop a bomb
(Make a shocking, impactful announcement)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Backhanded compliment, a statement that appears to be a compliment but is actually sarcastic or insulting.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

To place all your eggs in one basket... meaning to not have a plan B


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Trying to ride an elephant to catch a grasshopper.

Meaning to do way more work than necessary to achieve a goal.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Ride shotgun. 
(Means ride in the front passenger seat, coming from when stagecoaches would have an armed guard sit next to the driver)


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

Nest Egg. Meaning saving a lump of money for the future.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Going bananas. Meaning over excited


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Sink or Swim. Meaning if you're doing something whether you succeed or fail.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Make chin music
(Chatter/gab a lot, often when you’re supposed to be doing something else)


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

Clean your clock. Meaning to hit someone in the face.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Knock on wood. Means you have said something you don't want to happen.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Dumb as a doornail. Meaning, really dumb.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Least colorful crayon in the box... meaning you aint so bright....


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Dumb as a doornail. Meaning, really dumb.


I realized I mixed up two idioms.
Dumb as a doorknob 
And
Dead as a doornail.
😜


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Dumb as a box of ax handles. (super dumb- DH's favorite saying)


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Don’t take any wooden nickels 

Meaning, “take care of yourself” or “be careful”when saying goodbye


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Don’t take any wooden nickels
> 
> Meaning, “take care of yourself” or “be careful”when saying goodbye


Whoops, just read the rules, didn’t know it had to start will last letter of that last idiom


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Some days you're the pigeon, some days you're the statue. Meaning some days are good while other days are not


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Every step is a step closer.
Meaning never give up


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Clean slate
Starting over


----------

